# Alpine 7907 Review 1988 Car Audio and Electronics Magazine



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Alpine 7907 Review 1988 Car Audio and Electronics Magazine​


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

oooh a blast from the past. I couldn't afford one then. But that's the hottest stuff.... those green chicklet buttons and everything *drool*


----------

